# fichera



## Don Miguel

I came across a late night Mexican movie called "El rey de las ficheras" and haven't been able to find a translation for "ficheras." 

I also saw a phrase that said, "Entre las ficheras anda el diablo."

It seems to have something to do with nightclubs so the best I can come up with is "taxi dancer" assuming (a risky thing to do) that it has to do with "fichas" or chits they would collect for their dancing.

Am I close?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## kuchamaa

At some bars in Mexico, women will will sit at your table and join you for a drink. Their drinks cost about double what regular drinks cost and they get a _ficha_ or ticket for every drink you buy them. At the end of their shift, they turn in their _fichas_ and get paid for them. So that's why they're called _ficheras_. 

Dancers at strip clubs can also get _fichas_ for drinks customers buy them when they're not dancing.


----------



## kuchamaa

Usually, the drinks are water.  They'd get too drunk if they were regular drinks.


----------



## Don Miguel

Gracias,

  I was pretty close after all. 
  Yes, I went to some of those bars when I was much younger but never knew that they were called ficheras. Maybe I wasn't paying too much attention at the time.
  They would also be known in English as "B Girls."

 Aprendemos algo diario.


----------



## kuchamaa

The women who collect the _fichas_ are _ficheras_ - not the bars.


----------



## Don Miguel

Yes, I understood that. I'm sorry that I wasn't clear in my answer.
Perdóneme.


----------



## gitana7

How would you translate "fichera" in the different countries in Latin America?


----------



## ultravioleta

Qué es una fichera? Solo encontré la palabra como apellido.


----------



## MHCKA

No sé si es a esto a lo que te refieres, pero a mi me suena a esto.

En México una *fichera*, es una dama que trabaja en ciertos bares, cantinas o "antros" y cuyas labores consisten en lo siguiente:

1. Acercarse a la mesa
2. Hacerte plática
3. Tomar una copa (misma que, claro está, te sale como al triple o cuadruple de la tuya y es la mitad o la tercera parte de la tuya en volumen)
3. Dejarse invitar a bailar

Y te cobra por cada pieza bailada, más la copa, desde luego. Me han contado.

¿Es esto gitana7 o es otra cosa?


----------



## Cubanboy

gitana7 said:


> How would you translate "fichera" in the different countries in Latin America?



BeL : la fichera...
11 Mar 2008 ... fichera es la dama que esta en los bares, osease como dama de compañia, que cuando llegan hombresmachosmexicanos, estas le acompañan con un ...
belbix-y-aventuras.blogspot.com/.../la-fichera.html - En caché - Similares

¿Qué es fichera (anuncio de Night Club)? - Yahoo! México Respuestas
30 Mar 2008 ... Vi un anuncio que me llamo la atención, necesitan ficheras... ... Los clientes te dan una ficha por, bailar, beber con ellos y dejarte manosear. ...
mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid... - En caché - Similares


Más resultados de mx.answers.yahoo.com »
tuBabel.com - definición de "fichera" en Mexico es "cabaretera"
Definición de fichera en Mexico según tuBabel.com, el diccionario social de regionalismos latinos más completo del mundo. Creado por vos mismo y toda ...
www.tubabel.com/definicion/3657-fichera


----------



## Camilo1964

MHCKA said:


> No sé si es a esto a lo que te refieres, pero a mi me suena a esto.
> 
> En México una *fichera*, es una dama que trabaja en ciertos bares, cantinas o "antros" y cuyas labores consisten en lo siguiente:
> 
> 1. Acercarse a la mesa
> 2. Hacerte plática
> 3. Tomar una copa (misma que, claro está, te sale como al triple o cuadruple de la tuya y es la mitad o la tercera parte de la tuya en volumen)
> 3. Dejarse invitar a bailar
> 
> Y te cobra por cada pieza bailada, más la copa, desde luego. Me han contado.
> 
> ¿Es esto gitana7 o es otra cosa?


En Venezuela es igual, aunque no cobran por el baile y por lo general coinciden en la misma persona, la condición de fichera con la de prostituta.

Según ha explicado la jurisprudencia venezolana, el nombre fichera viene del hecho que dichas trabajadoras tienen un salario variable, que se calcula en razón de la cantidad de fichas que se acumulen a su favor en cada jornada de trabajo, a razón de una por cada trago que le inviten, así como del color de las mismas el cual varía según se trate de champán, güisqui, vodka, ron, vino, cerveza u otro.


----------



## ultravioleta

Per me parece que cabaretera es un término viejo, se lo oí alguna vez a la gente ''grande'' cuando yo era chica. Bailarina? Copera? Una mina del cabaré? pues no lo se.


----------



## MHCKA

*Fichera* no es tanto como una prostituta, esta última tiene una materia de trabajo muy específica, el intercambio sexual por dinero, mientras esta chica hace las veces de *scort* en un antro y el encuentro no acaba necesariamente en dicho intercambio.

A la antigua escuela, el baile era muy cachondo, de "_a cartón de chelas"_, que quizás sea lo que citan como "manoseo", que más bien es otra cosa diferente, pues eso es que se dejen tocar el cuerpo por el cliente, y aunque esto no necesariamente es objeto dela transacción, la verdad puede ir incluido.

Las fichas se acumulan y como dice Camilo1964, es su pago; la modalidad reciente que me han contado, es que usan pulseras en vez de las fichas, pues luego no tenñian donde guardar estas.

Creo que la palabra cercana es "scort", de un tipo especial.

Saludos.

Si bueno eso de cabaretera, es una acepción antigua,y es que antes, creo, eso si no lo sé ni me lo han contado, esta actividad solo se daba en ese tipo de lugares;esta palabra aún esta en uso.

En este país, surgió toda una serie de películas de este "género"(?) que se le llama _peliculas de ficheras_.


----------



## jonjon47

nadie dio una definición en inglés... estoy buscando como loco. se lo que es pero no encuentro un equivalente en INGLES.  SOCORRO!!


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

En el Perú: copetinera


----------



## borgonyon

Slut, floozy, harlot, hooker, hussy, prostitute, tart, tramp, vamp, whore, wench, lady of the evening . . .
La verdad no se entendió cual era la pregunta en tu primer post: 





> How would you translate "fichera" in the different countries in Latin America?


A la fichera se le llama de tal forma y no se "traduce".


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

jonjon47 said:


> nadie dio una definición en inglés... estoy buscando como loco. se lo que es pero no encuentro un equivalente en INGLES. SOCORRO!!


 
HOSTESS es una acepción para mujer de alterne (copetinera)


----------



## borgonyon

Por la venia de Carlitos: Escort Service.


----------



## MHCKA

Referente a *fichera*, ese término ya lo habíamos discutido en este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1570966

Creo que les será de utilidad.

Don Miguel:
¿Y qué es lo que hace una B-girl?

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: No reaccione a los posibles quebrantamientos de las normas en el hilo, limítese a reportar, por favor)

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Don Miguel

jonjon47 said:


> nadie dio una definición en inglés... estoy buscando como loco. se lo que es pero no encuentro un equivalente en INGLES.  SOCORRO!!



 Una fichera en inglés es "B-Girl". El B viene de "Bar"


----------



## Don Miguel

MHCKA said:


> Referente a *fichera*, ese término ya lo habíamos discutido en este hilo:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1570966
> 
> Creo que les será de utilidad.
> 
> Don Miguel:
> ¿Y qué es lo que hace una B-girl?
> 
> Jonjon47... sería bueno que le dieras una leída a las reglas del foro.
> 
> Saludos a todos.




Una B-girl es como una fichera. Son igual. Para animar a los hombres tomar más.


----------



## MHCKA

Sepa tú.

Ya ni usan fichas... (me han contado).

Aunque no estoy convencido de que la B-girl que indica Don Miguel sea exactamente la fichera... 

¿las B-girls bailan contigo/con el cliente?
¿las B-girls son empleadas del cabaret, cantina o _"antro de mala muerte"_ donde _"fichan"?_

Creo que B-girl se acerca al concepto.


----------



## Don Miguel

MHCKA said:


> Sepa tú.
> 
> Ya ni usan fichas... (me han contado).
> 
> Aunque no estoy convencido de que la B-girl que indica Don Miguel sea exactamente la fichera...
> 
> ¿las B-girls bailan contigo/con el cliente?
> ¿las B-girls son empleadas del cabaret, cantina o _"antro de mala muerte"_ donde _"fichan"?_
> 
> creo que B-girl se acerca al concepto.




  Sí, bailan si hay musica. Son empleadas de la cantina/cabaret. 

  B-girls o "ficheras" están en el bar/cabaret para animar a los clientes tomar      más. Se paga a ellas la cantina/cabaret después la cuenta está pagada.

  Hay otras mujeres que solamente bailan con los clientes por dinero en un salón de baile y ellas se llaman 'Taxi Dancers" 
 Normalmente, con ellas, los hombres compran "tickets" antes de bailar de la taquilla. 

  Por supuesto, hay mujeres que hacen los dos.


----------



## MHCKA

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: No reaccione en el hilo, por favor)

Regresando al hilo.

Don Miguel, yo no llamaría animar a tomar más a los clientes a lo que hacen... aunque podría ser. Más bien su objetivo es procurar obtener el mayor número de fichas o el mayor monto en fichas, de las que evidentemente el dueño del _antro_ se lleva una parte importante, sin que en realidad le estén consumiendo alcohol...


----------



## gitana7

Fichera - taxi girl, B-girl, referring it as a bar girl.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Don Miguel

gitana7 said:


> Fichera - taxi girl, B-girl, referring it as a bar girl.  I hope this helps.



  Normally, a B-girl is hired by the owner to encourage the customers to buy more drinks while a "Taxi" or, more commonly, a "Taxi Dancer" is paid by the dance and may have nothing to do with drinking.

See:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxi_dancer


----------



## ChavoCheque

Don Miguel said:


> Una fichera en inglés es "B-Girl". El B viene de "Bar"



Sorry, but I have never heard this in my life (and I DO go to bars!). 

In hip-hop subcultures, a B-Girl is a woman who break dances (the female peer of the B-Boy). This is the only use of "B-Girl" I have ever heard.

The best for "fichera" we have would be "escort," as mentioned above. However, I agree that it' pointless to try too hard to translate this literally, as the _ficha_ system isn't at play in US strip clubs/bars, to me knowledge. I know a similar profession exists in Asia, and I believe the literal translation is "water girls." 

Saludos.


----------



## Don Miguel

ChavoCheque,

>>Sorry, but I have never heard this in my life...<<

That would depend on how long your life has been so far 

I think we have a generation difference here. The original term was for girls who worked in bars to encourage the male customers to buy drinks. The term was common waaay back in the 40's, 50's and into the 60's. I think that might have been  a bit before your time. It was a common term in many of the old movies of that era.
This is the definition that is more fitting for "Fichera"

You are correct that it is currently used in HipHop for girls who break dance. There was a movie in 2009 called B-Girl about break dancing.

It's just another evolution of language and, if one lives long enough, he can see many variations.

Check out this website for more:

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/B-girl


BTW, I remember the original "Ficheras" on Ave. Revolución in Tijuana back in the early 60's as a teenager and, in spite of, or because of, that, I still go to bars too.


----------



## ChavoCheque

Thanks, Don Miguel! Sorry for being presumptuous. Thanks for the lesson and link.


----------



## Justham

borgonyon said:


> Slut, floozy, harlot, hooker, hussy, prostitute, tart, tramp, vamp, whore, wench, lady of the evening . . .


 
Son éstos todos términos vulgares que significan prostituta o (cuando menos) mujer fácil. No me parece que cuadren con la descripción provista.


----------



## Don Miguel

Pues, ellas siguen en estos días:

http://travel.usatoday.com/destinat...unsuspecting-visitors-in-south-beach/155467/1


----------



## Falcon289

Don Miguel tiene toda la razon.  Y Borgonyon, su lista fue muy impresionante, pero ninguna de esas palabras corresponde a "fichera".


----------



## Don Miguel

Gracias, Falcon289


----------



## Falcon289

De nada, Don Miguel. Por casualidad, fíjese en nuestros datos. ¿Interesante coincidencia, verdad?


----------



## Don Miguel

De acuerdo.

Parece que somos de aquí y de allá


----------



## MHCKA

Pues entonces, tan vieja la palabra en un lado del río como en el otro.

Creo que la *fichera* es una reliquia de los sitios para bailar de los sesentas y setentas y que en pueblos o comunidades rurales aún se estila en las cantinas... obviamente cantinas de mala muerte.

A falta de otro concepto, *B-Girl* creo que sería el equivalente, ya que la _Taxi_ es una variante de lo que acá se llama _stripper_ entre las clases que sienten que nacieron en ultramar o *teibolera*, entre las clases obreras.

Y bueno... su objetivo de trabajo es que sigas gastando dinero en el local, sea tomando, o bailando...

Saludos a todos.


----------

